# How long would you show pregnant dog?



## Onthemark (Oct 9, 2012)

Can I get some feedback on how late (or at all), you would show a pregnant dog? I am trying to decide if I should enter her in an upcoming show where she *may* be 5 weeks pregnant?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What type of show? She would be into her second trimester so not sure I would take the risk of even just doing conformation.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

What kind of show? If she is indeed pregnant, she's going to be a little chunky for SV conformation.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've seen a pregnant dog in an SV show. It was a warm day and the judge kept the class short.


----------

